# cutting 1/4 aluminum with a coping saw



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm sure it can be done just want to know how brutal it would be.I have the stock blades from harbor freight.or should I just wait until next week and have a friend help me with his band saw


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I can't say that I would view it with much pleasure. It will be tedious, but doable. I suppose it depends on how much of a rush you are in. If it were me, I would wait for the band saw ... but then, I am old and lazy ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah you know you want something right now, but it could wait, thanks


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I just made a beast frame from a hand saw sawing aluminum. The project isn't quite complete so I cannot link pictures currently. But if you are a do it now kinda guy like me then its totally doable but it will take patience.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

I don't think 1/4 inch aluminum would be that daunting a task.

But I think you need finer teeth than the standard wood blade.


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

Two dumb ideas for cutting aluminum:

What if you painted your aluminum sheet carefully, then used a tool to scribe the outline of your slingshot, then dropped it into a pail of acid?

Or, what if you did the same thing, but connected a DC fence charger or battery charger to it and an electrode and dropped it into a pail of salt water, and let electrolysis eat through it?


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

Followup to dumb idea number one.

A little google suggests sodium hydroxide (caustic soda, lye) dissolve aluminum better than acids do.

It will also eat skin, hair, eyes, etc., so be careful if you want to experiment.

I'm inclined to think the nice, slow, safe coping saw is probably the way to go.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

I think you mean its a bad idea and it's not because I only have a bucket acid on Sundays when I go 
Shooting, I try to avoid the car charger on my slingshot doesn't seem to started very well, and salt water I don't even have one for that I live in a desert. wow what a strange reply


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow just saw you're second post, have some tact.your post is dumb.I don't want you're input.


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

JetBlack said:


> Wow just saw you're second post, have some tact.your post is dumb.I don't want you're input.


Best not to post after too many beers.

Electrochemical machining and electrodischarge machining are both interesting methods of cutting very hard metals. Some hobbyists may be interested.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Among other things, I am an artist. In particular, I am a printmaker. I do a lot of etching, and I try to be as non-toxic as possible. If you are desperate to etch aluminum, by far the safest way is the following

Mix as dry powders:

45% table salt

45% copper sulfate (used as a foot bath against foot rot in cattle, sheep and goats ... also used as a fungicide to spray on fruit trees)

10% sodium bisulfate (used to adjust the ph in pools and hot tubs ... one brand is PhDown)

This mordant works on the basis of the electrochemical series. Look that up if you want more information.

Mix up a saturated solution in water when ready to use. In my art work, I do a lot of etching. I do not use acids or strong caustics. This solution will etch aluminum, steel, and zinc. The metal goes into solution and pure copper precipitates out. There is a very small amount of hydrogen gas given off in the process. You will get a very good etch in aluminum in 2 minutes; steel takes about 30 minutes; zinc is somewhere in between. The solution will not harm your skin or your clothes. But do NOT drink it, as it is poisonous. Do not splash it in your eyes, as it will irritate them.

It would be absurd to use this to try to dissolve away very much aluminum. You could use shellac to coat both sides and the edges of your plate. Then use a sharp needle or sharp nail to scribe the outline of your slingshot through the shellac on one side. Immerse in the solution and wait ... you might want to brush the copper precipitate out of the lines from time to time. I am not sure how long it would take to etch all the way through 1/4 inch of aluminum. Frankly, I suspect the coping saw would be just as fast.

Forget about using acids or strong caustics. Electro etching is also possible, but it can be quite tricky.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm trying to cut not etch, off topic big time, and I don't drink . tim


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

JetBlack said:


> I'm trying to cut not etch, off topic big time, and I don't drink . tim


I agree ... mechanical cutting (as opposed the chemical cutting) is by far the better alternative.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

